# metal detectors



## huntingonthefly (Jan 15, 2011)

One more time. What's your favorite metal detector? are there any versatile models that can be used for the regular stuff plus gold and relics. Or do you need separate models for each? Different size coils for each? The more I've studied on kellyco the more confused I get. I've almost decided on the White DFX for a high end model and  a Bounty Hunter Pioneer 505 Pro which is nearly free thru the buy one get one for less deal they have going on now? Any opinions on these two? the best size coils for each? Most reviews on their models consist of one or two pages but the Bounty Hunter is 13+ pages of positive reviews.


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 20, 2011)

Does'nt look like any experts are going to answer you so I'll try to help. I've owned some kind of detector for @ 30 yrs or so and currently have a Garrett, not sure what model #, its in my barn and to late to go check, anyway its probably a good 20 yrs old and will do anything I want it to do and its a plain model with no gauges,needles, headphones though there is a jack for one. It does have trash elimination knob, depth knob, volume knob, and one more I can't think of. Have been around the new fancy models with all the bells and whistles but they can't hold a candle to this one. Have had contest burying coins, farm tools etc. and mine 100% of the time will embarress the others. Best of all I bought mine at a flea market used (cheap). New and improved ain't all-ways better. If you want I'll check the mod. # and let you know. Good luck.


----------



## mickbear (Jan 21, 2011)

i'v been detecting quite a few years myself,some where in the neighborhood of 30-35 maybe a little more.i'v owned some that cost $2000.00 and some that cost $150.00.if your just starting out you cant go wrong with a garrett.thats what i'v been using for the last 7 years now .the main thing is to learn the unit,what it will find and what it wont.how fast to swing it and what conditions are best.i'v had mine act up in wet conditions,different soils Ect..pratice with the unit before you take it out even if you are a long time metal detector.my personal opinion is unless you use a detector a lot you will be hard pressed to find a difference between a high priced one and a mid-level unit.dont let folks tell you a bounty hunter is a bad machine becaue they arn't.as a matter of fact i'v got a bounty hunter quickdraw that i'v had for ever as one of my spares that i use to teach people and to carry for a backup along with a ACE 250.The Garrett GTAx 550 for the money is a great all around detector. PM me if i can help out


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 21, 2011)

Check out the treasurenet forum and friendly metal detecting forum. Theres a ton of info out those sites. Check the GON classifieds. There has been a few on there from time to time.


----------

